# Who Voted



## JBroida (Nov 6, 2012)

I promise my intention here is not to be politically charged, but i thought it would be interesting to see who voted (not who or what you voted for).

So, i'll get it started...

I voted this morning.

Anyone else?


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 6, 2012)

i absentee voted weeks ago.


----------



## heldentenor (Nov 6, 2012)

Me too. Longish lines outside my precinct in Minneapolis; then again, Minnesota consistently leads the nation in percentage of voter turnout, so I guess that's the price we pay.


----------



## Mike9 (Nov 6, 2012)

On my way to work at 6:30am. I was #32 and it took like 10 minutes.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 6, 2012)

On Saturday, literally walked straight to the booth. 7 minutes door-to-door.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 6, 2012)

Early voted yesterday. A few people ahead of and behind me.

And regardless of whether you voted or who you voted for, I think one thing we can all agree on is...THANK GOODNESS THE POLITCAL COMMERCIALS AND PHONE CALLS ARE OVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep. Voting in my district is a two minute deal, so I feel for the folks who had to wait hours.


----------



## mainaman (Nov 6, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> ...THANK GOODNESS THE POLITCAL COMMERCIALS AND PHONE CALLS ARE OVER!!!!!!!!!


I am not a citizen so no voting for me, but man did it get crazy with those out of context adds every commercial break...finally it is over.


----------



## Xuster (Nov 6, 2012)

I just came home from voting. no wait at all...woot!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 6, 2012)

I voted -- but on special initiatives only. No candidates. All in all, registering to vote at the station and filling out my 3 bubbles took less than 5 minutes. 

k.


----------



## koi boy (Nov 6, 2012)

Just got back from voting; wait was an hour and forty minutes in Columbia, SC.


----------



## Pabloz (Nov 6, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> i absentee voted weeks ago.



+1


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 6, 2012)

Polls opened at 7:00, I was there at 6:55 and was #52 in my district - took about 35 minutes once the line got started.


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 6, 2012)

Voted on Wednesday. Thank you to all who voted.

-AJ


----------



## Taz575 (Nov 6, 2012)

I voted this morning on the way home from work. Maybe 5 min tops?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 6, 2012)

mainaman said:


> I am not a citizen so no voting for me, but man did it get crazy with those out of context adds every commercial break...finally it is over.



could not agree more... those adds drive me crazy


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 6, 2012)

We're headed to the polls after our visit with the oncologist. It never really takes more than 20 minutes.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh yeah and tomorrow will be such a glorious day with no political ads!!!!!


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 6, 2012)

I let the machines vote for me.


----------



## Pabloz (Nov 6, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> I let the machines vote for me.



Applicable again.


----------



## pitonboy (Nov 6, 2012)

Now for the long night of watching tallies come in


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 6, 2012)

We have vote by mail here and I voted quite a while ago!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 6, 2012)

I know I will break down and watch it, but I really want to boycot watching the tally counts because you know there will probably be a couple of states that have recounts or something that will ultimately delay the results and me being the idiot will watch until midnight before going to bed.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 6, 2012)

I voted, took maybe fifteen minutes to get through.


----------



## markenki (Nov 6, 2012)

My wife and I mailed in our ballots last week.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Would have if I could have.

Stefan


----------



## Lefty (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought about trying to vote, since I was in the US, but decided it best I don't. However, the radio commercials on the way to Randy's had me knowing exactly what initiatives I should or shouldn't say yes to. I think I could've made a difference....


----------



## JBroida (Nov 6, 2012)

Lefty said:


> I thought about trying to vote, since I was in the US, but decided it best I don't. However, the radio commercials on the way to Randy's had me knowing exactly what initiatives I should or shouldn't say yes to. I think I could've made a difference....


haha


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 6, 2012)

I did. There was something on the state level I had to give a NO vote.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 6, 2012)

I am jealous. Over two hours to vote in south Minneapolis this morning. And it was kinda chilly out there. However you voted, I am glad to hear you voted the initiatives Karring.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 6, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I voted -- but on special initiatives only. No candidates. All in all, registering to vote at the station and filling out my 3 bubbles took less than 5 minutes.
> 
> k.



You can register and vote at the same time? That's pretty cool.

I voted for a candidate months ago, at a precinct convention.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 6, 2012)

I always vote in person.


----------



## markk (Nov 6, 2012)

voted this afternoon after work. small line, it took about 15-20 minutes


----------



## Eric (Nov 6, 2012)

All voting by mail in wash state. Dropped mine into a ballot box today.


----------



## Chifunda (Nov 6, 2012)

Voted early this afternoon. Twenty eight minutes.


----------



## steeley (Nov 6, 2012)

I voted no wait 

did anyone see where Roseann Barr was on the ballot, god help us.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 6, 2012)

Just filled out my ballot on the way home from the office. There were a few people there doing the same, but I didn't have to wait in line. I had my votes on a little Excel sheet, and just filled in the bubbles (we still vote with paper/ink) as quickly as possible; took less than ten minutes.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 6, 2012)

Just as a flashback. in 2008 I was registered and had ballots in three different states. I did it simply because I used to work anti-fraud in elections and could do it. I only voted once though 

k.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Nov 6, 2012)

Tried to vote at 6am, but the line was 30 min long, so I went to class instead. After school, I came back and the line was 90 minutes 

Placed my votes.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 6, 2012)

It no matter any more.

k.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 7, 2012)

My polling place was 2 blocks away and totally accessable by bicycle  

Not liking how the food issues are going...


----------



## Carl (Nov 7, 2012)

I voted, for all the good it did me, as did my wife. It's important to exercise that right, even if you know you are going to be on the loosing end.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 7, 2012)

couldnt agree more... doesnt matter what side you are/were on... its about taking a stand for your beliefs. At the end of the day, we all have to figure out a way to work together and get along anyways.

Cheers to all of us to took a part in the year's election.


----------



## samuelpeter (Nov 8, 2012)

A two-hour wait that was totally worth it.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Nov 8, 2012)

I would've voted - what with all the attention this sort of thing receives. Still, there's some stipulation about having to be a US citizen that held me back. Would not have made a difference internationally, though, as according to a BBC poll there's only one country that might have disagreed with the US electorate. Guess where.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-20008687


----------



## Keith Neal (Nov 8, 2012)

Voting is a duty I always perform, though I am not always happy about the alternatives.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 8, 2012)

Now if only you guys in Florida could figure out how to count...:wink:

Actually, we're still counting to figure out who our governor is in Washington. But since marijuana is now legal, no one cares.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 8, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> I would've voted - what with all the attention this sort of thing receives. Still, there's some stipulation about having to be a US citizen that held me back. Would not have made a difference internationally, though, as according to a BBC poll there's only one country that might have disagreed with the US electorate. Guess where.
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-20008687



That is an interesting graph! Obama lost his father's homeland, and Romney won the country his party would undoubtedly colonize next! How bizarre!

Thanks for that.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 8, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> That is an interesting graph! Obama lost his father's homeland, and Romney won the country his party would undoubtedly colonize next! How bizarre!


:spin chair:


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 8, 2012)

Am I missing something? I thought Obama's father was from Kenya and it looks like a strong Obama showing there.

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh what the hell. I was reading the first graph wrong. Geez Romney did really poorly. Good gravy.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 8, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Am I missing something? I thought Obama's father was from Kenya and it looks like a strong Obama showing there.
> 
> k.



That's my understanding as well...though Obama obviously carried Kenya, it was also the most pro-Romney country.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 8, 2012)

It looks like Kenya was one place where most people pretty much had an opinion as the top three countries get closer to adding up to 100%. The Pakistan numbers add up to just over 20%, so I am guessing most people didn't give a crap or even know who both candidates were. Kenya looks as if it had the highest response of any country, which makes sense and probably accounts for the higher Romney figures.

k.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Nov 8, 2012)

The countries at the top of the graph definitely have more people who express preferences, either way - well, particularly for Obama. I'd bet in Pakistan down at the bottom people are still pretty aware of the election and both candidates, but might not express a preference because of a feeling that either candidate would amount to the same for them - in a negative way, I think, as anti-US feelings are supposed to be quite high. Still, yes, Pakistan is the one country which would have elected Romney. Everywhere else wants Obama.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 8, 2012)

Who gives a crap what garbage the BBC churns out. Where's their supporting documentation?


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Nov 8, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Who gives a crap what garbage the BBC churns out. Where's their supporting documentation?



Well, the BBC has been a large and trusted news organisation for decades. Hard to do better than them, really. And as the graphic says: 'Source BBC/GlobalScan/PIPA'. GlobalScan is a Canadian polling organisation, and PIPA is the Program on International Policy Attitudes based in the States, from what I see after a quick check.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 8, 2012)

Most "large and trusted news organisations" are far from objective. They all have an agenda.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 8, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Most "large and trusted news organisations" are far from objective. They all have an agenda.



Nate Silver Wins!!!

k.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 8, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Most "large and trusted news organisations" are far from objective. They all have an agenda.



Where's your supporting documentation of this? :razz:

But seriously, what was the point in demanding sources only to disregard them once provided? Were you actually interested in how the BBC got the data, and did you check the sources you requested? Just curious. Can't tell if you actually doubt the veracity of the data, or simply dispute its interpretive significance.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 9, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> i absentee voted weeks ago.


+1


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 9, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Who gives a crap what garbage the BBC churns out. Where's their supporting documentation?



Doctor Who, Sherlock, Downton Abbey.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't forget Arnold Rimmer & Gordon Brittas.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 9, 2012)

i would really love to keep this thread back on subject if possible... conversations like this, as seemingly funny and not serious as they may be, have a good chance at pissing someone off and i was hoping to keep this thread open 
(no offense anyone)


----------

